

Verizon sets price on Samsung Android tablet at $600 USD, will go on sale Nov 11 - hipcat
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=130698950

======
ceejayoz
Sounds like Jobs was dead-on when he accused other manufacturers of using 7"
screens to stay competitive with the iPad on price.

